# N.E Lower Behind Compared to 2021



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I took a drive to check out 3 spots. 70 miles total round trip.

Barton City all small pinky size.
















Decided head west, was surprised they got smaller as I went west. Week or so ago they were having some pretty good temps compared to more eastern areas.

Curran small yet









Lupton all tiny tiny


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

SE MI is behind as well. Looking at last years photos, I took pictures of small ones that I left to grow on April 14. I picked them on April 20th. They had tripled in size.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Same here, came up in my FB memories 4/20/2021 my grand daughters first ever blacks.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m still gonna wait another week before I even check my early black spots. If we stick with these cooler temps that gradually warm up we might be in for a great season. If it skips the 60s and just goes to the upper 70s it will probably blow up and be done before we know it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I’m still gonna wait another week before I even check my early black spots. If we stick with these cooler temps that gradually warm up we might be in for a great season. If it skips the 60s and just goes to the upper 70s it will probably blow up and be done before we know it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Right! N.e is looking to be just that with 1/2" of rain coming to boot! Good luck all!


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

My son has a small honey hole down near the Detroit area. While he's found Ramps already maturing, he said the morels are Q tip size still as of last week. Last year this time he had lots of mature morels by now.


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

I checked my spot in Alcona over the weekend and didn’t find anything yet. I am hopeful with the rain and the warm up into next week, day temps in the 60s night temps 40s, fingers crossed…


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I had a couple hours to kill and grab the granddaughter so she could pick a few.. 17 in total. I let her pick anything she found mostly small ones.


----------



## Au sable Angler (Jan 14, 2019)

jeffm said:


> I had a couple hours to kill and grab the granddaughter so she could pick a few.. 17 in total. I let her pick anything she found mostly small ones.
> View attachment 830463


Congrats... was this in northern or southern mi


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Au sable Angler said:


> Congrats... was this in northern or southern mi


Thanks! This was Northeast Michigan north of m55 south of 72. Shrooms in the typical morel woods are hiding below the leaves except on Moss Mounds for the most part around . These are all found in a field mostly open with Lots of sun and very few trees in this spot and always Pop's first.
Good luck all!


----------



## Nicoli7153 (Oct 9, 2012)

Got out for a bit today in NW Michigan. Leeks are up, Trout Lillies are up and a few had new flower buds, Trillium just starting to emerge in some spots, some Red Dwarf Cups around. Ground temp @48. Still early!!!


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Went out today, off of 55. Only found 20, not sure what to think. Checked quite a few spots, found all of them in the first spot that I looked, then nothing else. Checked a couple spots around d Baldwin, only found 1. At least it was a nice day for a walk.


----------



## Au sable Angler (Jan 14, 2019)

jeffm said:


> Thanks! This was Northeast Michigan north of m55 south of 72. Shrooms in the typical morel woods are hiding below the leaves except on Moss Mounds for the most part around . These are all found in a field mostly open with Lots of sun and very few trees in this spot and always Pop's first.
> Good luck all!


OK thx...The wife and I have a week off starting the 18th and will be at our cabin near Luzerne hoping to hit it just rite 🤞


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Pretty good day before the storm started rumbling. Need this rain in a bad way, I hope it's not spotty like it has been. 88° today..Good luck all.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Got a few local blacks today. Kind of surprised tho.. it got hit hard sat by the looks of the rained out vehicle tracks in the typical parking spots. First time ever getting a weight on morels 3-lbs today a little over a lb per bag. 

I was asked how I felt about not working for a few days..duh! I'll be in the woods checking out some potential new spots. All others I hit Saturday. Good luck all. Oh yeah these local shrooms were much fresher compared to the more westerly spots in the n.e. 








Saturday and Sunday Shrooms


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice, jeffm..... it finally ended with a great black season for me. I know I left some for people this year and could have done way better, which is good karma not being too greedy. Besides I am aging and less mobile but still doing it! Couple photos I took with my phone I thought were crap, turns out they came out great once I got them on a PC.....


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Oldgrandman said:


> Nice, jeffm..... it finally ended with a great black season for me. I know I left some for people this year and could have done way better, which is good karma not being too greedy. Besides I am aging and less mobile but still doing it! Couple photos I took with my phone I thought were crap, turns out they came out great once I got them on a PC.....
> 
> View attachment 832158
> 
> ...


Thanks
Right on! I believe karma is real thing for sure. I hear you on the Aging aspect of getting out and covering ground it's gets a little harder every year to do the all day hikes.

Today was nice wasn't expecting to find much at this busy place so I walked areas that I typically don't walk perimeters more than anything and I was pleasantly surprised buy some nice sized Blackie's. It was relaxing, normally it's like a race hurry hurry don't know why LOL.

Yes those pics turned out great for you, I need to get me a better phone for just that. Well time to get out of truck.. trying to find me a new yellow morel spot Maybe.


----------



## old man 2 (Jan 2, 2014)

There are definitely some out there . Got these yesterday in N..E. lower


----------

